# Icd 10 for 2 vessel cord ultrasound & maternal history codes



## wandasw (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello,  I am new to OB coding and really could use some input.  We have several patients receiving serial ultrasounds and BPPs recommended by Maternal-Fetal Medicine due to dx of 2vessel cord.  Of course there is no exact ICD10 code for this condition for maternal care.  I've looked at 2 different codes, O43.19_ (Other malformation of the Placenta) and O36.891_(maternal care for other specified fetal problems).  I'm really concerned about using the 043.19_ since the cord is not actually the placenta.  I'm wondering what others are using for this???????

Also, we have a lot of patients who are considered High Risk patients because of History of complications in prior pregnancies such as Previous Preg related hypertension, Prev Oligo, Prev Premature rupture of membranes.  I want to use O09.29_ (Spvsn High risk preg w/other poor OB history). The includes under this code all relate to fetal death, not simply previous complications in pregnancy.  The other I have considered is O09.89_ (Spvs of Other high risk pregnancy) with Z87.59(personal history of other complications of pregnancy).  I'm just at a loss as to which is more correct!!!

I would really appreciate any input from other coders.   Thank you!!!!


----------

